# WTB - Shappell DX 3000- Ice fishing shelter or similar



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

WTB - Shappell DX 3000- Ice fishing shelter or similar

Please PM if you have one available. I live in Tuscarawas County but willing to travel within reason. Thanks!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Still looking...I see a few were sold in the last few days on here.


----------

